# ABS 94 Maxima



## Halifax_V (Aug 23, 2006)

I have been noticing since this past winter that the ABS light has been randomly coming on.
The ABS just isn't working like it used to, when wet especially, the ABS will tend to grind and not function properly.

Can I simply unplug a fuse for this to turn the ABS off? If so where is this located, or does anyone have suggestions of how i can simply deactivate the ABS?

thanks in advance.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

unplug the harness at the ABS assembly and problem is solved. you will however have the ABS light on


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

get a manual(maybe on the net but cannot find one), and check what is wrong with the abs by counting the number of times the light flashes on the abs computer in the trunk under the rear deck. My abs light came on saying the wheel speed sensor was out, when to the junk yard and got a replacement for a dollar. woks just fine now. As far as grinding check your brakes, and make sure to bleed out all the old dark colored fluid


----------

